# Hanging ribs in a vertical Smoker



## axesmoker (Sep 4, 2014)

Hey everyone, I am a new smoker owner in Kansas, and I have a vertical propane smoker I am going to try smoking ribs this weekend, and was going to hang them in the center of the smoker, just looking for tips, and hints as to not screw it up.


----------



## padronman (Sep 4, 2014)

Any reason you don't want to use your grates?   I have never hung ribs (afraid of them getting to tender and falling to the floor) and my racks work just fine and dandy.

Scott


----------



## axesmoker (Sep 4, 2014)

My smoker is only 16in across and I don't think the racks of ribs that I get here will fit without cutting them


----------



## padronman (Sep 4, 2014)

I have cut racks before and had no ill effects.  Something to think about.   They sell rib hooks (I think I have seen them at Lowes)  that you could use. 

Scott


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Sep 4, 2014)

Love seeing hanging meat in the smoker. They make a bacon hanger, which is a bar with multiple hooks on it. Stab the hooks into the rack of ribs and hang. A single hook doesn't work good. Make sure you get into the meat and not right under the bone. Too much chance for it to pull the one off if you get them to tender! If you go with a single hook, make a "s" shape with a long straight section in between the hook ends. Then hook one end mid way into the rack and the other end hangs off whatever. use some butcher twine to tie the upper part of the rack to the straight part of the hook.


----------

